# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم أرشيف البوكسات ( Archive Boxs) قسم SPT Box  فك شفرة i9301i على بوكس spt

## jazouli89

فك شفرة i9301i على بوكس spt

----------


## Shamseldeen Victory

عمل رائع حبيبي

----------


## mohamed73

شكرا بارك الله فيك اخي

----------


## yassin55

مشكور حبيبنا على الشرح الوافى بارك الله فيك

----------


## Rachid-GsmUnlocker

جزاك الله خيرا اخي

----------


## GSM-AYA

* بارك الله فيك*

----------


## abo_tamara

كلام سليم بس راح يبقى جاري تهيئة البطاقة الافضل نفس الشرح الجميل بس نختار موديل الجهاز i9300i يوجد سوبر ايمي وخلاص

----------


## jazouli89



----------


## Mohammed-GSM

شكرا على الشرح
بارك الله فيك

----------


## noaman22000

شكرا بارك الله فيك اخي

----------


## abodistlit

السلام عليكم اخي الجهاز يحتاج للروت

----------

